# Our Chase is very sick!



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

It all started Wednesday at noon. Chase asked to go outside and had a bout with diarrhea. Came inside and threw up and asked to go out again to have diarrhea. This increased rapidly and I called our Vet. 
Took him in and he was very dehydrated ( just in the matter of a few hours ) and very sick.
They did an xray and many tests. He has Clostridium. I took him home for the night as I felt he would be very stressed staying there and we had him back at the Vet first thing this morning. Still dehydrated and sick.
He did sleep all night without the diarrhea ( which looked like raspberry jam )....Bob and I did not sleep a wink!!!!!!
If they can get solid food to stay in him then we can get him this evening.

We are so worried about our sweet little guy!! He is deaf and that makes it harder for him as he hears no soothing words being spoken by the staff there. 

Waiting and worrying.


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

Im sorry to hear Chase is sick...I will keep him in my prayers...Wishing him a speedy recovery :grouphug: rayer:


----------



## rosietoby (Mar 27, 2008)

Poor baby, I hope he is better soon.


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

Marsha,

I am so sorry about Chase and will be praying.

I'm a little worried to that clostridium can be passed to your other dogs (as well as humans). Have you checked to see if there is anything you can do to keep this from being passed around?


----------



## bentleyboy (Dec 13, 2006)

I am so sorry to hear that Chase is ill. I hope and pray that he gets better soon.


----------



## cuevasfam (Jul 13, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear and I understand. Make sure they run all the tests. I'm not sure if your seeing the posts from us with regards to my little Roxie, but she's just been diagnosed with IBD. It started with a lot of throwing up about 7 days ago. Roxie is still in the hospital but gets to come home either today or tomorrow. It can be very scary and believe me, I understand about not wanting to leave him there.

We will keep you in our prayers and keep on SM, everyone here is encouraging and will make you feel much better. You are not alone.

Dear Jesus, please protect little Chase. Please guide the doctors and help them figure out what is wrong with that sweet little boy. Give his mommy and daddy a sense of ease. rayer: 

Keep your chin up. :thumbsup: Were all here for you. :grouphug:


----------



## Karen542 (May 4, 2005)

I'm soo sorry, hope he gets better soon, poor baby


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Praying that Chase gets better. rayer: rayer:


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Oh No!! I sure hope poor Chase feels better soon, that must be so scary. Jill,


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

I am sorry to hear Chase is sick. I hope he feels better very soon. :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

ahhhh poor little chase, I pray that today you feel like your normal self again and that whatever the bug is that it passes quickly :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

So sorry to hear Chase is sick.  Sending good thoughts and prayers. rayer: rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh, I am sorry to hear Chase is sick.......will pray for the sweet little baby. Please keep us informed as soon as you know something.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

I'm so sorry that Chase is sick. I hope he feels better soon. 

Tell the vet and techs to hold him to their chest when they talk to him, he can feel the vibrations and that might soothe him. :wub:


----------



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

I am a little bit confused. Clostridium can be commonly found in most diarrhea and to get Pseudomembraneous colitis diagnoisis fast is odd to me. Clostridium diarrhea is profuse yellow and wet scrambled egg- like. Its not usually diagnosed with just a culture. Mostly this illness is caused by antibiotic therapy ( that deplete normal flora in the gut) or a great imbalance in thje intestinal flora. Neither seems the case with your guy.

Could he have eaten something in your yard/ garage or home? Mushrooms? poisons?

Dark Jelly like diarrhea sounds like it has blood in it. 

PS I am a RN for humans with 37 yrs of experience and have seen Clostridium on rare occassions

My heart goes out to your little guy

Here is some info on Clostridium difficile

What is Clostridium difficile? 

C. difficile is a spore forming bacteria which can be part of the normal intestinal flora in as many as 50% of children under age two, and less frequently in individuals over two years of age. C. difficile is the major cause of pseudomembranous colitis and antibiotic associated diarrhea. 

What are the risk factors for C. difficile-associated disease? 

C. difficile-associated disease occurs when the normal intestinal flora is altered, allowing C. difficile to flourish in the intestinal tract and produce a toxin that causes a watery diarrhea. Repeated enemas, prolonged nasogastric tube insertion and gastrointestinal tract surgery increase a person's risk of developing the disease. The overuse of antibiotics, especially penicillin (ampicillin), clindamycin and cephalosporins may also alter the normal intestinal flora and increase the risk of developing C. difficile diarrhea. 

What are the symptoms of C. difficile-associated disease? 

Mild cases of C. difficile disease are characterized by frequent, foul smelling, watery stools. More severe symptoms, indicative of pseudomembranous colitis, include diarrhea that contains blood and mucous, and abdominal cramps. An abnormal heart rhythm may also occur. 

How is C. difficile-associated disease diagnosed? 

C. difficile diarrhea is confirmed by the presence of a toxin in a stool specimen. A positive culture for C. difficile without a toxin assay is not sufficient to make the diagnosis of C. difficile- associated disease. Endoscopic findings are useful in diagnosis of pseudomembranous colitis. 

What is the treatment for C. difficile-associated disease? 

As soon as C. difficile disease is diagnosed, current antibiotic therapy should be reassessed by the physician. Patients with severe toxicity or unresolved diarrhea may need to have their antibiotic treatment modified to use drugs not known to result in C. difficile diarrhea. Patients should be monitored for dehydration and electrolyte imbalance following prolonged bouts of diarrhea. Antidiarrheal agents such as Lomotil® or Imodium® have been shown to increase the severity of symptoms and should NOT be taken. 

How can C. difficile-associated disease be spread? 

Individuals with C. difficile-associated disease shed spores in the stool that can be spread from person to person. Spores can survive up to 70 days in the environment and can be transported on the hands of health care personnel who have direct contact with infected patients or with environmental surfaces (floors, bedpans, toilets etc.) contaminated with C. difficile. 

How can C. difficile-associated disease be prevented? 

Strict adherence to hand washing techniques and the proper handling of contaminated wastes (including diapers) are effective in preventing the spread of the disease. Environmental surfaces contaminated with C. difficile spores should be cleaned with an effective disinfectant (bleach). Limiting the use of antibiotics will lower the risk of developing C. difficile diarrhea. 


Information provided by the
Wisconsin Department of Health and Family Services

Article Created: 2000-04-05
Article Updated: 2000-04-05

Each year, Medical College of Wisconsin physicians care for more than 180,000 patients, representing nearly 500,000 patient visits. Medical College physicians practice at Children's Hospital of Wisconsin, Froedtert Memorial Lutheran Hospital, the Milwaukee VA Medical Center, and many other hospitals and clinics in Milwaukee and southeastern Wisconsin. 




Home | About HealthLink | Medical College of Wisconsin | ClinicLink
Contact Information | Site Map | Disclaimer | Privacy | Copyright Notice 

© 2003-2008 Medical College of Wisconsin 

We send lots of love to Chase !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

I'll be praying for Chase. Feel better soon little guy!





Joy


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

OH NO! :new_shocked: I hope our poor Chase is going to be OK! Now I'm going to worry all day.....

please keep us updated.


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Hope he feels much better soon. rayer:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Oh I am so sorry to hear about Chase! Sending lots of get wells and prayers!!!! :grouphug: :grouphug: rayer: rayer:


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

I just saw this. I hope Chase is feeling better by now. Poor baby!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I'm so sorry! I hope Chase is better and you get to bring him home. Keep us posted.
Good thought and prayers for you and Chase.


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

I'm praying for you Chase! rayer: Hugs and kisses for the patient! :wub:


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear that Chase is sick :grouphug: :grouphug: Wishing for a speedy recovery!!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I was just going to post the same information that Emmasmommy already did so just want to say I'll be praying like crazy for your little Chase !


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Bob and I thank you all so very much for your prayers and responding to our post.

Chase is home and feeling much better. Still has some diarrhea but even that looks better!!
The first thing he wanted to do is play ball with Bob. :biggrin: . 

Clostridium in dogs:

An over growth of normal bacteria which produces toxins. 
Dogs boarded in kennels appear to be at higher risk for significant diarrhea associated with Clostridium infection. Due to boarding stress. 
Brought on by stress, which can lower the body's ability to fight infection. Dogs that eat relatively small amounts of fiber are also at higher risk.
Most dogs will respond to a short course of antibiotics.....Chase will be on his for 10 days.

Our Vet says she see this in Maltese a lot as they are a very sensitive breed!

Again, thanks to all of you dear friends.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Yahoo! I'm just now seeing this and was reading frantically to see if there was an update, and what a great update it was! I'm so glad Chase is home and seems to be feeling better. Praying for a complete and speedy recovery. Give that sweetie smoochies from me, Zoe & Jett!!!


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

QUOTE (theboyz @ Jul 17 2008, 05:42 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=606891


> Bob and I thank you all so very much for your prayers and responding to our post.
> 
> Chase is home and feeling much better. Still has some diarrhea but even that looks better!!
> The first thing he wanted to do is play ball with Bob. :biggrin: .
> ...


Marsha and Bob thank Goodness Chase is doing better. :chili: :chili: I thought I had replied to this thread already but see I didnt. I am sorry. :brownbag: 

Thank you for updating us. You keep getting better Chase. Mommie, daddie and all your aunt's and uncles are worried about you. :grouphug:


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

I'm sorry that Chase has been so ill. I was so happy though to read your update that he appears to be getting better. Will keep him in my prayers.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

how did I miss this post, I'm glad Chase is feeling better, what a scare


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

I am so very sorry your Chase was so ill. I am thankful he's recovering and hope he does so completly and and swiftly.

Melanie


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

Poor Chase - how scary. Glad to hear he's doing better! :thumbsup:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, I'm so very glad that he is doing better!! Thank goodness!!!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

So glad to hear that Chase is doing better. :clap: Sending prayers and positive thoughts that he continues on his way to recovery. rayer: rayer:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I hope Chase is all better real soon.


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

Glad to see Chase is feeling better and will pray for a full and speedy recovery.


----------



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

Thank goodness your fluffbutt is getting better. Hope he continues to improve and is back to himself soon.


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

I am so sorry Chase has been sick, but I'm so happy to hear he is doing better. I'll keep him in my prayers for a speedy recovery. :grouphug:


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

I'm glad Chase is feeling better. It's so scary when they're not feeling well.


----------



## garrettsmom (May 15, 2006)

So glad to scan through the posts and see that Chase is home and feeling better! You must have been a wreck over this sweet little guy....hoping he's back to his old self real soon!


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

Sorry to hear about Chase.  But happy to hear he is getting better.


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

I will keep you all in my prayers....so sorry to hear Chase is sick.


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

We have been back to the Vet 3 times. Hydration therapy and blood work.
Chase is taking pills around the clock and demands my attention almost 24/7. Poor baby has a tummy ache and wants to be held, hand fed.....goes out then has to be cleaned up.
Now they are thinking colitis and he is on a different med and food. Prescription diet z/d, which he really does not like!!!

Jack and Ozzy are being so patient with mom as she does not have a lot of time for them.
We are still so worried about our little Chase. :smcry:


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

Im sorry to hear Chase is still sick...I will keep him in my thoughts and prayers rayer:


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

Sending prayers for Chase your way rayer:


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

HOPE THE VET FINDS THE RIGHT MEDS SO HE CAN START FEELING BETTER :wub:


----------



## oiseaux (Feb 16, 2008)

I hope they can properly diagnose your little Chase soon and help relieve his discomforts as quickly as possible.


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

I hope Chase feels better soon. It's so disheartening to hear that he isn't feeling well.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Prayers for Chase. rayer: Hope he feels better real soon.


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

I hope Chase feels better soon :grouphug: Sarah


----------



## Maxsmom (Aug 5, 2007)

Diligent Prayers for your sweet one. :grouphug: 

Love and Peace,


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Continued prayers for darling Chase. I hope your vet can find the problem soon. :grouphug:


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Poor little guy. Hope he feels better soon.


----------



## thefab5 (Feb 1, 2007)

Get better SOON Chase!


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

I'm sorry to hear that Chase is not better yet. I hope you find answers soon and poor Chase gets all better real soon. Jill


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

Aww - poor little guy - sorry to hear he's still not better and hope they can figure out the right meds to get his problems
under control very soon. We're pulling for you, Chase! :thumbsup:


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

Poor little guy.  I hope he feels better soon. I will keep him in my prayers. {{{{{Hugs}}}}}


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

come on littleman Chase, you just gotta get well rayer:


----------



## Gracie's Mommy (Feb 14, 2008)

:grouphug: 

Hi! I've been keeping up with this thread, but haven't posted yet. Just want to send get well wishes and lots of hugs to you and Chase. I can only imagine how emotionally upsetting this is to you. Sending blessings to you all! rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I'm sorry that he has not recovered 100% yet. Have they checked him for Giardia?


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

I feel so terrible for little Chase! It's gotta be so stressful on all of you. Chase is in our thoughts and prayers!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I'm so sorry Chase is isn't better yet. I hope he improves and is well soon.


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

rayer: :grouphug: So sorry to read that Chase is so ill!!
I will keep him in my thoughts and prayers and hope that he recovers soon.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Oh I'm so sorry Chase is still feeling so poor. Is it a limited diet they have him on? I'm sorry, I really don't know all the Science Diet initials. With Jett's IBS, they put him on a limited diet and I chose Royal Canin IVD, one protein and one carb. Perhaps a different food with the same properties your vet is recommending? I know you don't want to change around too much, but if you could find one that he likes and works, well all the better. Ask your vet about Probiotics too. After dealing with Jett's IBS for a few months, the Probiotics and Digestive Enzymes were a miracle in a bottle for him. I know a few others who tried different brands of Probiotics and didn't get very good results. Then they tried the one I've got Jett on and they had the same miracle results as Jett did. PM me if you want more info. You can order from this company directly if no one in your area carries it. My vet has fully checked out their line and is very impressed.


----------



## jlhajmom (Feb 23, 2008)

Your poor baby. I hope that he starts to improve soon. Sending lots of prayers for Chase. :grouphug:


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Bob sat with Chase and fed him his z/d. He ate for Bob with no problem!  ( Jack and Qz were standing right there pretending they wanted to eat it also. I'm sure that was an incentive for Chase to eat all of the food and not share! )

K/C Mom, Vet said if it were Giardia the antibiotic that he is on would take care of it. She did not think it was Giardia.

Crystal&Zoe, I am going to pm you as I would like to know more about this.

Thanks to everyone and we will keep you up to date.

(Chase just gobbled down another plate of z/d.......go figure!! )


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

o sorry little Chase is having such a time of it but glad to see he has started to eat his special diet. A friend of mine had a little Cairn that had IBD ( though she sometimes referred to it as colitis) and went thru a time where she was a very sick little pooch until they got this dx.... and the digestive tract 'healed". I know they did do a biopsy to determine the dx.
Initially she was on meds to 'calm' and heal the intestional tract but eventually just the restricted diet alone took care of the issue. 
I know the first prescription food had to be stopped ( think the pooch wa allergic to the soy in it) and she was put on the WD and basically any people food was a big no-no. Also she did have to give the pooch a med when thunderstorm/fireworks were in the area as the 'stress' tended to trigger problems, but other than that just the diet kept things under control with an occasional high fiber treat ( 'Stewarts I believe she used) .
This little pooch lived to be 17 years old!
Praying little Chase does as well!


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

Oh my gosh, I can't believe I missed this thread. I'm so sorry that Chase is not feeling well! I hope he's all better soon!!!
:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: 

Josie says: Oh no, I hate it when one of my boyfriends gets sick!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Oh, I was hoping for a more positive update....  .....but at least he's eating - that's a biggy  

I sure hope he feels better soon.


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

wow, Marsha, I was hoping little Chase would be better by now. Hopefully the vet is on the right track with the current regiment. Still keeping Chase in my prayers and thoughts.


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

I'm so sorry Chase isn't feeling better yet. I'll continue the prayers for him. rayer: 

Get well soon little guy! :grouphug:


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

Sorry to hear Chase is still sick.  Sending good thoughts and prayers that he is feeling better soon. :grouphug: rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

So sorry to hear that Chase is still sick, hopefully they can find out what's wrong with him. :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## cuevasfam (Jul 13, 2008)

So sorry to hear about your little guy. Gosh I know how your heart has to be feeling right now.  Keep the faith and hopefully you have a great vet that will exhaust all options until they have this figured out and the right food and medications going into your little guy. Keep the faith - we are all here for you to lean on. :grouphug: 


We will keep you and your boys in our prayers. rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Was hoping for a better update. :smcry: Sending prayers and positive energy your way. rayer: rayer: :grouphug: 

Little Chase -- you've got to get better soon. We're all so worried about you. :smcry:


----------



## Alvar's Mom (Mar 5, 2007)

Poor Chase, I hope he starts to feel better soon :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

:biggrin: Chase seems to be making a remarkable turnaround!!!! The reasons are, the Prescription Diet z/d, wet, dry and treats and the new med ( Sulfasalazine ) for colitis. 
He is back to his normal playful self and "tah-dah" he had a normal poo!!!!! 

We don't want to jinx his recovery but had to let you know of this wonderful news.
Thank you, each and everyone of you for the concern and posting for Chase.
Thank you to Dr. Jaimie for her help over the week end and responding to our urgent plea.
And to our Vets ( they have a large Maltese practice ) for feeling this was colitis and going with the treatment.

WOW, all the Boyz just love the z/d!!!! Chase takes all of his pills in it and does not stick his nose up at it.....whew!

Bob and Marsha


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

So happy to hear the great news.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!When our baby's get sick and they cant say whats wrong its so frustrating,Thank god your Vet figured out that is was Colitis.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

:aktion033: Yahoo! I love good news!!!! Give Chase kisses from us.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

That is wonderful news!!! I am so glad he is on the road to a full recovery!!!! Yipee~~~~~


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

WOO-HOO!!! So happy to learn little Chase is feeling so much better!!!


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Yeah!!! I am so glad to hear he is doing well!!!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Yes!!! This is great news!!!!! arty:


----------



## diane&ozzie (Jun 24, 2008)

So happy he is doing better! :clap:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

That's wonderful news! It's amazing what a difference just changing their diet can do. I'm thrilled Chase is doing so well and hope he continues to feel good.


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

:chili: great news!!! :sHa_banana: arty:


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

*YEAH, BABY!! Glad to hear that he is recovering.

Marie & the Boys*


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

QUOTE (theboyz @ Jul 25 2008, 05:41 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=610718


> :biggrin: Chase seems to be making a remarkable turnaround!!!! The reasons are, the Prescription Diet z/d, wet, dry and treats and the new med ( Sulfasalazine ) for colitis.
> He is back to his normal playful self and "tah-dah" he had a normal poo!!!!!
> 
> We don't want to jinx his recovery but had to let you know of this wonderful news.
> ...



:chili: :aktion033: GREAT NEWS! I hope things continue to go so well. Happy, happy, joy, JOY!

enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

This is WONDERFUL news!!!!!!!! :chili: I hope Chase continues to get better & better each day!!


----------



## tsali (Jun 20, 2008)

I am so sorry and sent up a prayer.QUOTE (theboyz @ Jul 17 2008, 11:05 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=606701


> It all started Wednesday at noon. Chase asked to go outside and had a bout with diarrhea. Came inside and threw up and asked to go out again to have diarrhea. This increased rapidly and I called our Vet.
> Took him in and he was very dehydrated ( just in the matter of a few hours ) and very sick.
> They did an xray and many tests. He has Clostridium. I took him home for the night as I felt he would be very stressed staying there and we had him back at the Vet first thing this morning. Still dehydrated and sick.
> He did sleep all night without the diarrhea ( which looked like raspberry jam )....Bob and I did not sleep a wink!!!!!!
> ...


----------



## cuevasfam (Jul 13, 2008)

Roxie, Ruby and I are so happy Chase is feeling better. It's wonderful news. We hope he only continues to get better and better. :dothewave: 

:goodpost:


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

I am so happy to hear that he is doing well. That is such great news. :wub: :wub: Way to go Chase!!


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

Great news! arty:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I'm so happy Chase is doing better. :chili:


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

Great news!!! :dothewave: :dothewave: :thmbup:


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

So glad to hear he is doing better!


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

yay, great news :chili: :aktion033:


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

glad he is feeling better...hopefully he will be 100% soon!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Wonderful new. :clap: Still have Chase in my prayers that everything continues on a postivie track. rayer:


----------

